

plugin detects people in public photos - mindplunge
http://www.polarrose.com/
New software for searching the content of a picture rather then a description
======
JayNeely
I wonder how they'll handle people with multiple identities. For instance, on
their front page one of the "recently found" photos was of Heath Ledger, in
the movie Brokeback Mountain.

Would they be able to identify him as both "Heath Ledger" and "Ennis Del Mar",
the character he played? If they supported multiple identities for
individuals, would they also support multiple individuals for identities? Like
if I were to search for "Bruce Wayne"; would I get photos of everyone from
Micheal Keaton to Christian Bale, as Batman?

That brings up a third concern. This application could be a major problem for
super-heroes.

------
nreece
Isn't this similar to what Riya.com has been doing?

------
icky
Computer-Aided Stalking :-/

